# Can I get cream from thawing milk?



## schultmh (Jun 4, 2014)

I buy my raw goat milk frozen in gallon jugs from the farmer, and thaw it in my fridge. Process takes a few days, and I'm wondering if I pour out the stuff that thaws out first, is that cream? It certainly tastes/looks/has the consistency of cream. In other words, is this a good way to separate my milk? We want to make butter and/or ice cream with it.

Thanks!
m.


----------

